# BFN on OTD but no AF or spotting yet??



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi

I hope someone can share a similar experience??

I had a BFN last Wed 20/2 and my last progesterone crinone gel was last Tue 19/2 so was fully expecting AF to show.  I had really bad AF cramps on Sunday which lasted about 2hrs but no sign of AF which is really confusing?

Can anyone help me understand when AF is likely to appear?  Surely I need to get one as my lining was nice and thick at time of transfer.  I also had no spotting what so ever during the 2ww so I'm certain I've not shed my lining yet.

Jen x


----------



## nikkitay (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi tjennym

I haven´t had an experience like that as I have always bled before test day.
What type of pregnancy test did you use was it a home test or a blood test. sometimes it can take a it longer for the hormones to drop and for af to arrive, everyone is different. if you're really worried try to contact your clinic and ask what they think.


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for replying Nikkitay  

I tested 14dp5dt - although it was an early blast on day 5.  I used both a first response and a cheapie thing the hospital gave me.

I did call them today and they suggested doing another test then if still negative wait another week to call them but that seems like an awful long time for nothing to happen??  I haven't bothered doing another test as I know I'm not pregnant - no symptoms and 2 BFN prove this.

One thing I did notice though was (tmi alert) whilst using the crinone gel i was told to 'clean myself out' every couple of days and this always contained really dark brown blood.  I started thinking this may be my lining but then I got real AF pains on Sunday and really felt like my lining was about to pass through but it didn't - so confused and frustrated that AF hasn't appeared yet!

Jen x


----------



## nikkitay (Mar 17, 2012)

My clinic always do blood tests so the can get the exact HCG number and it is a lot more accurate. I would do as your clinic says and do another test or find somewhere near you where you can have a HCG beta blood test. some people never get pregnancy symptoms and cramps can be a sign of BFP or it could just be the start of your period.

I hope you find out either way soon, theres nothing worse than not knowing and just waiting for something to happen.


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Nikki  

I wish my clinic did bloods just for peace of mind really.  I didn't have any HPT to hand so used a OPK this morning and it came back with a smiley face    Which means I am ovulating but I've not had any sign of AF yet - confused.com!!  

Jen x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Have you been on a lot of progesterone support? Sometimes this can mean a delay in period starting even after a negative cycle. Check with clinic before stopping anything though if you haven't already stopped etc just in case.


----------



## nikkitay (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi jen

Ovulation predictor kits normally do come up positive whilst pregnant, don´t forget that you've been pumping yourself full of hormones for weeks so you are not likely to have an accurate test result, go and get your self a good quality pregnancy test such as clear blue or find some where to have a blood test.
Maisyz is right, progesterone can delay a period.


----------



## tjennym (Jul 8, 2010)

I wasn't aware that OPKs can come back positive if pregnant??  I stopped the crinone gel over a week ago and hospital said my period would follow 2-3 days after that but it obviously hasn't.

I think I will brave it and go and buy a pregnancy test Nikki - just to put me out my misery if nowt else!

Thanks girls


----------



## nikkitay (Mar 17, 2012)

I think that would be best.

Let us know how you get on, i'll be thinking of you.


----------

